# Training With Beginners



## T-O Boxer (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all,

It seems like there are a lot of people starting in boxing right now. At least that is how it is in this area.
Anyway, how do you train with beginners, other than laugh at them?
No, no, no, that's not nice. I'm just joking. Don't laugh at them. We were all beginners once, too.

I like to go lightly during sparring for the new guys. I figure that if they are hit too hard, it might turn them off of the sport. At the same time, going light on them all the time is not good either. What I usually do is gradually strike a bit harder with each sparring session. This way the person can slowly get used to it.
I have seen too many situations where a new person quits right after the first session.

Paul "The Brick" Brec


----------



## Okatz (May 15, 2012)

I don't go light on beginners except for the fact that I don't continue with my combinations if I get in a solid punch. A huge punch is more than enough to make them feel that boxing is serious business, and it can even encourage them to be better. I don't want to hurt them though so I don't follow up a solid punch with another punch.


----------



## StreetReady (Jul 23, 2012)

I say it's better to work footwork and defense against beginners. Light tapping punches are what I would do against an absolute beginner, and I'd just kind of practice my defense against their attacks. Of course, there are some knucklehead beginners who want to try and knock your head off during sparring, and it's not a completely bad idea to rattle their heads and give them a reality check from time to time.


----------



## yaxomoxay (Aug 13, 2012)

T-O Boxer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It seems like there are a lot of people starting in boxing right now. At least that is how it is in this area.
> Anyway, how do you train with beginners, other than laugh at them?
> ...



altough I always loved boxing, I never sparred nor learned it. I am now doing a fitness program (Title Boxing) and I am loving punching the bag with the help of some pro fighters. If I were to begin (too late, guys. I am 32!) I guess I would expect to be hit hard on the body and with decent punches on the face. Too hard on the head would be a turn down if the guy in front of me knew I am a beginner. Hit hard, with respect of the opponent (the rookie!).


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally, I find it works to just spar normally. Only limit Your continuity. As in, if You were in an event, and You had someone pinned down, Youd start working on getting to their head, then working straight on it, right? Well, all that changes is that you work on getting to it, then either disengage or give them one nice smack first. Just enough to show them the disadvantages of such positions.

Its important not to tone down the power, or the beginner never learns the importance of not getting hit in more than lip service. You should only need to do it once or twice. Then Theyll probably get overly defensive. Then You just nag and encourage Them to show You Their Offense. Or Attack. Or something.

Or optimally, give Them more training before You put Them in Sparring to begin with.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Aug 19, 2012)

I like to do corner work with absolute beginners. I start in the corner and duck, weave, block, etc. their punches. Their job is to stay at punching range and try and catch me with a clean shot. Also, they have to cut me off if I try to escape. After a few sessions, we take turns in the corner so the can learn some defense as well. Later I start counterpunching off of blocks while in the corner.


----------

